# Isobel Baillie



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I collect old 78 rpm records, mainly 1930's dance band music and by chance came across a couple of Isobel Baillie recordings in a mixed box of records I recently bought.......Wow! what a beautiful voice.
I'm not normally into vintage recordings of classical music but this is wonderful.


----------



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

Not particularly relevant, but my local choral society (of which I am a member) had Isobel Baillie as the soprano soloist in their first ever concert in 1942 (in Elijah).

Hope you enjoyed my factoid.

That rhymed!


----------



## buster (Jul 28, 2014)

There are several excellent CDs available on ebay Hamilton Harty conducting.


----------

